# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Demande d'aide MCD

## Xeus

Bonjour,

Je sollicite votre avis sur un MCD que je viens de raliser.
tant novice dans le domaine, pouvez vous me dire si vous pensez qu'il est correct ou pas svp.

*nonc* :
Une entreprise souhaite mettre sur son site des tests de personnalit a destination de ses clients.
Il n'existe pour l'instant qu'un seul test de disponible mais d'autres seront ajouts  l'avenir.
Le test consiste en une srie de 24 questions comportant chacune 4 adjectifs.
Pour chaque question, l'utilisateur doit cocher l'adjectif lui correspondant le plus et celui lui correspondant le moins.
A chaque adjectif correspond 2 phrases : synonyme et antonyme, que l'on trouvera dans le compte rendu finale.
Chaque adjectif reprsente un trait de personnalit diffrent.
Il existe 4 traits de personnalit (d'o le fait qu'il y ait 4 adjectifs par question).
A la fin du questionnaire, on fait la somme des rponses plus et moins pour dterminer le profil de l'utilisateur. 
Pour chaque profil correspond un texte argument qui sera galement dans le rapport final.

Voici le diagramme UML que j'ai cr. Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous en pensez svp. Notamment au niveau des multiplicits.



Merci  tous

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Dans votre modle, on ne sait pas quelles sont les rponses choisies par l'utilisateur.

Le test comporte des questions, chaque question propose 4 choix, parmi ces choix, l'utilisateur en slectionne deux (un qui lui ressemble le plus, l'autre le moins).

Faute de prcision dans l'nonc, j'ai ajout une notion d'inscription dans le modle ci-dessous : l'utilisateur s'inscrit au test avant de rpondre aux questions. C'est la raison d'tre de la contrainte d'inclusion dans ma proposition.
Ici je n'ai prvu qu'une seule inscription d'un utilisateur pour un mme test, si un utilisateur veut pouvoir passer plusieurs fois un mme test, il faudra lgrement modifier ce modle.

Quel logiciel de modlisation utilisez-vous ? Le type "incremental" est curieux et ne correspond  aucun SGBD que je connais.

Voici donc une proposition de MCD (je prfre ce formalisme plutt que le diagramme UML)

Dans l'association SL_selectionner, l'attribut SL_type permet de savoir s'il s'agit un choix d'adhsion (adjectif correspondant le plus) ou de rejet (le moins).



Ce qui donne le diagramme de classe suivant :



Et voici le script DDL gnr aprs avoir choisi arbitrairement SQL server dans Looping :


```

```


*EDIT :* la cardinalit de QU vers PR doit tre corrige en 1,n au lieu de 0,n, une question propose au moins un choix (en l'occurrence 4 et seulement 4)  :;):

----------

